# Teeth Chattering



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George chatters his teeth while I bathe his eye and groom him. He doesnt make any noise while hes running about or on the floor. As he has a dodgy eye I want to be extra careful and have always planned to have his teeth triple checked before Xmas. Its been playing on my mind this week should I rush him to the vets? or will I be ok to take him next week? also to have a thorough teeth examination will they need to knock him out?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Teeth chattering and teeth grinding are two different things. When they chatter, it is a bunnies version of a purr. So he is loving the fuss


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Is the chattering loud or quiet? Rabbits grind their teeth quietly when happy almost like a cat purring. If he's eating and the eye has been an ongoing thing which the vet has already checked you can wait till next week. To do a proper exam of his teeth he will need to be gassed, they can't see all the teeth properly unless asleep.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

All mine chatter when im giving them fuss


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its a completely different noise to Miffys chatter like louder but it defiantly isnt anything like Miffys teeth grinding when she was unwell or my boyfriends teeth grinding in his sleep


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry unless its loud and they look in pain. Its same as a cat purring they do it when happy.


----------

